# New Bird!



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

Hello TBers! I am working on an update post for our wonderful budgies Greyjoy :budge:, and recently named, Beatrix:budgie:. In the meantime I have been busy.

I knew I wanted one more bird species in our flock. I love my budgies and plan on getting more eventually, but in the mean time I Was looking for a slightly larger and much more cuddly bird. For years I wanted a Quaker, but I convinced myself that a Green cheek was a better choice for now.

Yesterday I made it to the store I hadn't been at yet. In one cage they had a blue Quaker, a green Quaker and a Green Cheek, all still handfeeding. I got to play with all three, and let me tell you if I had the resources they would all be mine! Such sweet baby birds! I went home to another bird store, then went home, then talked to my husband. Ultimately I knew who was my new bird.

*A few hours later I went back in and put a deposit on a handfed BLUE QUAKER! *

I am on cloud nine! It's like a childhood dream come true. I have no idea when he gets to come home, they said about a month. I'm looking into getting him a cage asap so I can get it set up.

Anyone have good Quaker resources? Or stories of your own to share with me?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh wow, that's so exciting! I can't wait to meet your new addition, and I can't wait to meet Beatrix as well  
Keep us posted!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's very exciting Charlie!!

You might want to check out the "sister" forum of Talk Budgies which is called "Talk Parrots".

TalkParrots.com Home - Parrot Information, Articles, Discussion and Photos

I'll be looking forward to seeing pictures of your new baby Quaker when you have him/her home! *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations on Beatrix and the blue Quaker!  The blue ones are extra pretty! I know a lady who has 2 Quakers, and they are very active and wicked smart. Because of that, they can be a handful! Being "real" parrots, if you haven't had hands on real-time experience with a parrot, finding others who have the species as well as researching parrot behavior (the good and bad) you will be well on your way to being a great parront! I see Deb gave you a link to the sister site


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, congrats on your latest arrival and on securing the little Quaker until he is ready to come home with you!! arty:
I will also be waiting for some pics!


----------



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *That's very exciting Charlie!!
> 
> You might want to check out the "sister" forum of Talk Budgies which is called "Talk Parrots".
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will check that site out right away.



RavensGryf said:


> Congratulations on Beatrix and the blue Quaker!  The blue ones are extra pretty! I know a lady who has 2 Quakers, and they are very active and wicked smart. Because of that, they can be a handful! Being "real" parrots, if you haven't had hands on real-time experience with a parrot, finding others who have the species as well as researching parrot behavior (the good and bad) you will be well on your way to being a great parront! I see Deb gave you a link to the sister site


Thank you! It was such a hard choice. First between the Quaker and GCC. Then the green (younger) Quaker or the Blue. Ultimately I've learned that it's best to get that you want when it comes to pets. I couldn't get the blue Quaker out of my mind. LOVE at first sight. I am so excited to learn more about them.



aluz said:


> That's great, congrats on your latest arrival and on securing the little Quaker until he is ready to come home with you!! arty:
> I will also be waiting for some pics!


I will get some next time I go in to see him.


----------



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

*Update*

I went to visit my new little Fid today. I only stayed for a short while and handled him. He is a doll! He really wanted to fly everywhere. and...

PICTURES!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, he is so cute! I love the third picture, he looks so pleased with himself and happy to see you


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a beaut...congrat's....


----------

